# drying n curing? help



## mahosk (Mar 5, 2005)

ok, heres situation.  grew my babies in a hydro rockwool solution. got a bunch of nice buds, hung up in my bsmt 4 a week, dry now. moved them into sealed tupperware to cure.  is tthis right? if so how come it doesnt smell like pot at all? will it change after a week or two in the sealed tupperware, or am i stuck with weird smelling bud? doent smell bad exactly, more like something you would cut out of your yard.  im currently drying another batch in a brown paper bag to see if its just from being in my basement, but i dont think thats why.  id appreciate any help.  thanks


----------



## BeaArthur (Mar 6, 2005)

I've always heard of drying this way:

hang for 3-4 days in complete darkness, then transfer to a paper bag for 1-2 days.

My questions on your method are:

1-did it smell like pot before you hung it to dry?

2-are the buds still nice and sticky? or do they crumble when you touch them?

3-Are you sure it was a female with buds? (I bring this up because I've seen someone boast  about 6-foot clones. After looking at the pics, you could clearly tell it was male. It seems not everyone can tell the difference, or ignore the advice/research)


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 7, 2005)

ive grown bud that looked great and had no smell and was really sh**y stuff, but it looked great.  good bud will smell good growing.  if its not male as bea noted, it may just be very bad genetics.


----------



## mahosk (Mar 9, 2005)

lol, no, im positive its female. this is actually my third time growing so im not a total novice.  but my weed always seems to smell the same, more like vegatation than actual pot.  ive tried drying strictly in paper bag, hang a few days then paper bag, strictly hanging upside down. i hang them in a small room in my bsmt where the temp isnt so cool and theres not alot of air circulation and my oil burner is  in there.  ive heard when you grow in dirt your supposed to give straight water for the last week or 2 before harvest. is this true with my hydro setup as well? oh yeah, its pretty dried out now--brittle to touch.    either way the quality is real good and gets me super stoned (same with the hash i made out of it),  just looking for the smell.  any help would be really appreciated.  thanks


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 9, 2005)

i would guess its the oil burner and lack of air circulation.  you should dry out in a cool dark area with good ventilation.  a small fan blowing a breeze around would help.  dont blow directly on the plant but stir the air in the room.  maybe the oil burner is puting a taste in it.  can you smell your oil burner when you go down there?


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 9, 2005)

another thing is i would never use plastic to store weed in.  i allways use glass mason jars.


----------



## mahosk (Mar 9, 2005)

no, doesnt smell like oil burner but think your right about being in cool dark with air circulation.  and yeah, im gonna pic up some mason jars for my next batch


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 9, 2005)

i picked up a case of wide mouth quarts at walmart for less than $10.00.  killer deal for storage containers.  i get an ounce in a quart.  by the time you get to your last quart, it will be cured nicely.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 2, 2005)

Weedog is right, you need air circualtion, and that oil burner probably doesn't help.


----------

